# Red seal exam (irish instrumentation electrician)



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi, 

I have heard that If I go to British Columbia (Vancouver etc). . .I can sit the RED SEAL exam pretty much straight away having my irish electrical papers. . . .Whereas If I was to go to Alberta (Calgary or Edmonton etc.) I would have to work for 3 months under an Electrical Journeyman in order to qualify for the ELECTRICAL RED SEAL EXAM . . .IS THIS TRUE????? . . . . . . . Any Info would be greatly appreciated. . . . .


Also I have logged onto the CSA Website and found a CD Rom that has 1,500 questions and wright and wrong answers for the RED SEAL EXAM . . 

Has anyone heard of this or has anyone done this already and can give me some advice??


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

I am doing mine in alberta, that way it covers every feild, in bc the industrial only covers industrial


----------



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh ok . . so if I do my Industrial Licence in Alberta will that cover me for Commercial and Domestic too?? . . . . .Also how long did you have to wait until you sat your exam???


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

FONZIE.IE said:


> Oh ok . . so if I do my Industrial Licence in Alberta will that cover me for Commercial and Domestic too?? . . . . .Also how long did you have to wait until you sat your exam???



Yeah it covers you for everything, its more handy that way. you can allways phone up and find out when they are running the exams


----------



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

Brilliant thanks for your help . . .


----------



## DerekMul (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm heading to Vancouver in June and then I'll be applying to do my construction electrician red seal exam. I was planning on doing this in Alberta but I was told I will have to work a year as an apprentice before I can apply to sit the exam.

When I get my red seal cert in BC will I then be able to move to Alberta and work as a journeyman? Has anyone done this exam?
Thanks for any info.

Regards,
Derek


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

That is what the red seal exam if for, it is a national credited program. You do not need a red seal to work in canada, it is just the better licence


----------



## DerekMul (Apr 26, 2012)

Why is that the industrial exam in Alberta covers everything but that does not apply to doing the exam in BC. The system seems a bit poor considering the certs are from the same authority.


----------



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I am confused now . . can I work with my Irish electrical licence in alberta and still make reasonable money or do I have to wait 1 year to do the red seal . . any help. . .


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

FONZIE.IE said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am confused now . . can I work with my Irish electrical licence in alberta and still make reasonable money or do I have to wait 1 year to do the red seal . . any help. . .


No u can not work on your irish electrical licence, you need a relicant candian one


----------



## balajivellai (Jul 31, 2012)

Dear friends,
I got a job offer as an Instrument technician through temporary foreign worker visa through Alberta province. can any one guide my how long i can work with this visa?with in how many month i can get PR?can i bring my family with me?and school fees for my kids are cheep or costly?


----------



## waterford viking (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey, i'm also looking for instrument tech job in alberta, can you tell me how or with what company you secured your job? thanks. Not certain but think you can work for two years with temp visa...


----------



## balajivellai (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi can you give me your mail id.


----------



## waterford viking (Jul 20, 2009)

balajivellai said:


> Hi can you give me your mail id.



Sorry, my mail id? you have to excuse me as I don't know what this is.:confused2:


----------

